# .905 to ics



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

Foegive mme for being noobish been out of the loop for a while my question is , I am on rooted .905 how would i flash an ics rom ?
I would like to put the axiomcs.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

the first link from this page http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28127-obsidians-for-ics-leaks-rootromsfxzrsdthreadsguidessafestrapbootstrapall-download-links-in-op-updated-daily/

is the 905 to 232 link. You need to make sure you have stock 905 though. Then put that file on your sd card go into the stock recovery and flash the 232. Once you do that you need to root your new ics system after which you'll need safestrap. Once you get safestrap you can enter cwm recovery, switch to safe mode, and flash whatever rom you want. Everything you need should be in the above link.


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

I am on stock 905 rooted is that the issue becuase i am rooted?


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

maybe...just fxz back to 905 and try again


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep that worked love this rom axiomcs, one thing I cant figure out is I cant get group texts to work. when i send a text to 4 of my friends it send 4 seperate ones then I get a separate reply from them. seems it only works in stock rom.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

can't help ya there i never send group texts...you could try the app handcent


----------

